# Battery reconditioning revival



## u4david (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm looking for DIY tips how to revival car batteries.(and possible other types like laptop etc).I found lot of instruction but they do not have detailed info what types of devices and chemicals is used..

Please post here:

What device you use model number and type and purchase place.
What chemical you use and where to purchase it.
Brief description of technique.
Testemonial.


Example:
model: "xxxy" type: trickle charger www.buyhere.com
cehmicals: chemical www.buy chemicalhere.com
technigue:dead battery no able to charge>empti and save old acid>fill wit chem solution 1tps /gal>let it soak for xxHrs>empty>fill back with filtered acid>use tthe "xxxy" device at tis seting for this period of time........
Testemonial:Using this tecbique a was able to revive 2x 12v car batteries that would not hold charge in to 13.5v charge that lasted for 1 year.


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

will vary from specific battery to specific battery... there is not one universal method that works equally for all batteries.

in other words ... the Lead Acid car battery is different from the LEad Acid Gel cell battery... different from the Li-Ion Battery... different from the LI-polymer battery ... etc...etc...

Also depends on what type of battery issue you are trying to reverse ... not all chemical reactions in batteries are reversible ... some are one way only.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

My experience with regular LA deep cycle batteries is that, once you use them in an EV they will lose some of the compounds from the plates. 

Nothing, that I have found, will pull the sludge off the bottom of the case and put it back. 

When they go they go.

46 some years ago my Dad tried some SX-6, I think it was, to revive batteries "to new - for pennies". Well that didn't work either.

I took one of mine apart after nothing revived it. The plates were full of holes where the lead sulfate had fallen off. The lead grids were coming apart also.

Lee Hart seems to know the secret of not killing your batteries, but I haven't seen it in print.


----------

